# full finger gloves with padded palm?



## ToddM (Feb 3, 2004)

Anyone recommend a set of full finger gloves with some padding to the palms? The only ones I seem to find are those with just a layer of cloth or a kevlar/similar abrasion cloth also with no padding.

I'd like to wear full fingered gloves year round but would also like to have some padding in them.


----------



## be350ka (Dec 17, 2004)

I have been looking for a new pair of gloves as well and had little luck finding anything with palm padding until I looked here http://www.dakine.com/base.cfm. Now, I have never used these gloves but they are worth a look.


----------



## Delirium Trigger (Mar 22, 2006)

I just got these gloves the other day at the shop I work at, and I love them! They are very comfortable and have plenty of gel padding. I went riding with them on a very hot day, and my hands did not sweat at all. I highly recommend this glove:

http://www.pearlizumi.com/product.p..._id=1&sport_id=5&category_id=9&color_code=021


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

661 has some (I don't know the models) as well as Specialized...


----------



## kendogg (Jul 7, 2004)

I'll second the PI Gel-lite's. I picked some up a couple of months ago, and they're great. They did take a couple of rides to get broken in though.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Specialized has quite a few different models.


----------



## dumpy (Apr 17, 2005)

I think Louis Garneau makes a pair, I tried them on recently and ripped them right off because I thought they were too padded (for me, I like thin gloves).


----------



## HHL (Nov 24, 2004)

*I second*

the pearls. I have tried several different full-finger gloves and these are the most comfortable with the best ulnar gel pad. Mine are last years, but I imagine they are similar.


----------



## revrnd (Aug 13, 2004)

I have the Gel-Lites as well. The only problem I've had is that the Velcro on the cuff could be improved. I had to get some sewn on to keep the cuff closed.

Padding is great. My hands feel better than when I was wearing a pair of unpadded Answer MX gloves.


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Specialized*

Has Body Geometry gloves, which have gel padding on the palm and also ulnar gel padding..
I just bought a Body geometry saddle and its the most comfortable saddle I've ever used, next is the gloves and grips.


----------



## TREK'ed-out! (Jan 19, 2005)

*Got the Spec. Fortress gloves...*

Very comfortable with padding everywhere....but too hot in warm weather. I think I'll try out the Enduro and see if there's enough "vents" in there to make it warm weather friendly.


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

Go with the specialized body geometry!

I haver a pair thats over a year old, they are falling apart but they've been great. 

Prior to that, I went through 3 pairs of pearl izumis in 6 weeks. The padding would rip off the palms in minor crashes. 

I don't see why MFG's don't put more padding in the palms, especially fox. To me that's teh whole point of wearing gloves, keeping the skin on my hands.


----------



## oops (May 28, 2005)

If you can check out the new Pearl izumi Gel Vent Pro, I picked up a pair and really like them, much tougher that the other full finger glove they have.

http://www.pearlizumi.com/product.p..._id=1&sport_id=5&category_id=9&color_code=054


----------



## Up North (Apr 13, 2006)

I have had great luck with mechanic style impact gloves, worth a shot


----------

